# Ego Blower vs Milwaukee Blower



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So I bought the Milwaukee 18v blower last year to go with my Milwaukee trimmer, edger and hedge trimmer.

All very nice tools.

But I felt the blower was lacking a bit of power when really needed. For example, last week I used it on my neighbors lawn to clean it up a bit. She is at retirement age and is a nurse so she has been working 7 days a week. Her lawn was looking a bit worse for the wear and was getting leave covered and tall. So while she was at work, without telling her (we are friends), I mowed her lawn and did a leaf clean-up for her to surprise her when she got home from work. The Milwaukee just didn't have the guts or the run time I needed.

I bought the new Ego blower hoping it would give me that extra oomph needed. I didn't do any scientific testing but played with it for about 10 minutes today. I know it is rated with more power than the Milwaukee, and in reality is REALLY noticeably more powerful.

The Milwaukee is a bit lighter overall, and the nose level seems to be the same, with the Milwaukee tone being a bit lower pitch.

I took my Milwaukee to my garage floor, and then took the Ego to the same area. Even WITHOUT using 'turbo' mode on the Ego, it was blowing dirt and dust the Milwaukee simply could not dislodge.

I will update when I get to use it more, but wanted to share my quick impressions.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

Wow, I almost pulled the trigger on the Milwaukee this weekend since I have some 18v tools already but I was worried it wasn't powerful enough. Very timely review!


----------



## gilly (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice! Keep us updated. I actually landed an EGO backpack blower with the 7.5Ah battery as a bday present earlier this month (I had been looking at used Stihl BR600's back pack blowers). I have to say, I was pleasantly surprised by the EGO unit. Being battery powered, you still can't really compare it to the power of most gas backpack blowers, but it has performed 10x better than what I had expected...and not gas/mix/smell/maintenance etc.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So I did about 8 hours of heavy yard work today. I kept going back and forth between the two.

The Ego clearly outclasses the Milwaukee by far in terms of power, and battery life. I could not believe how long the Ego ran. I did not time it, but I would say it seemed like 3-4 times as long as the Milwaukee with considerable amount of power.

I also tried using both additional tips - the wide fan and the more pointy one. The blower worked best with both no nozzle and the pointy one. I felt like the fan one dispersed the airflow too much.

Definitely glad I got the Ego!!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

It would really hurt if the Ego wasn't significantly better as it is 56V and the Milwaukee is 18V. That means with the same AH battery the Ego should be able to put out 3x the power for the same length of time.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> It would really hurt if the Ego wasn't significantly better as it is 56V and the Milwaukee is 18V. That means with the same AH battery the Ego should be able to put out 3x the power for the same length of time.


Agreed. The Ego is priced similar as the Milwaukee though when you compare kit to kit (with batter and charge). I have all Milwaukee OPE and love it, but they need to either step up their game or lower their price.

As a newbie comparing kit to kit, for the same price there is little reason to go with the Milwaukee.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > It would really hurt if the Ego wasn't significantly better as it is 56V and the Milwaukee is 18V. That means with the same AH battery the Ego should be able to put out 3x the power for the same length of time.
> ...


Agreed.. if price is the same then Ego it is..


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

The ego that you have is the newest model and is comparable to their backpack blower which is saying something. It's supposed to be great.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

uts said:


> The ego that you have is the newest model and is comparable to their backpack blower which is saying something. It's supposed to be great.


So far it has been very, very good.

I have the 5Ah battery on the Ego and the 9Ah battery on the Milwaukee for reference.


----------

